# Orthoptera - feeding, mating, molting etc



## orionmystery (Aug 27, 2014)

Cabbage? Molting katydid. Selangor, Malaysia. More Orthopterans of Malaysia.


Molting katydid IMG_2986 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Find me.


Camouflaged Pseudophyllinae IMG_2669 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


I'm still here. Camouflage at its best. Pseudophyllinae


Camouflaged Pseudophyllinae IMG_2682 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Freshly molted Katy eating its own molt.


Newly molted cricket IMG_9634 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Yes, darling, hold my ovipositor tight. Cricket porn. Pahang, Malaysia.


Mating crickets IMG_1390 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Katydid. Subfamily: Pseudophyllinae, Tribe: Phyllomimini (Tettigoniidae). Sabah (Borneo).


Phyllomimini IMG_2160 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Unidentified spiny Katydid nymph. Selangor, Malaysia. Neophisis sp.?


Spiny katydid IMG_4472 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Unidentified translucent katydid eating some kind of egg? Malaysia. Xiphidiopsis sp.?


Katydid eating egg IMG_1620 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More cool Orthopterans of Malaysia: Orthopterans of Malaysia | Up Close with Nature


----------



## weepete (Aug 27, 2014)

Brilliant shots as usual Kurt!


----------



## greybeard (Aug 27, 2014)

lovely as always


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 27, 2014)

greybeard said:


> lovely as always





weepete said:


> Brilliant shots as usual Kurt!



Thank you, greybeard, weepete


----------



## FITBMX (Aug 28, 2014)

Those are great! You have some incredible bugs there!!!


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 29, 2014)

FITBMX said:


> Those are great! You have some incredible bugs there!!!



Thank you, FITBMX.


----------



## avraam (Sep 27, 2014)

great insects)) so different and colourful)


----------

